# Permanent Rv Lot Leased For The Season!!!



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy to say we have leased a huge riverside RV lot at Moyie Vista Resort near Moyie Lake, BC for the season. We will have the Outback at other campgrounds as well but this will be our camping home for the next 12 months. Setting up camp over the next several weeks and transporting the Outback, the Boat, the Jet Skis, the Side by Side, and all our gear there as time permits. I'm not too fussy but the wife and kids really appreciate the full power, water, and sewer services. It's pretty hard to beat BC camping or BC water!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Got to say you are an optimistic soul for setting up over the next few weeks! Living in Coeur d Alene we know the weather potential over the next 6 to 8 weeks and I would most likely wait a little bit.


----------

